# Gumby Kills Me! (No really, watch the vid!)



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Sorry, Mr Hickorynut can't come to the phone right now......or the door...or the yard.......:vs_mad::vs_mad:

Fer cryin out loud @Gumby-cr decided I needed a beatin' like no other. He warned me....the internet warned me....my gut acknowledged that something was coming....I wasn't prepared.......not the least little bit for the damage from Ohio.....I had no idea that Ohio had such weapons!

When did bombs start measuring in pounds?:madgrin: There is enough here to hand out at the job fair in Chicago!

I think I found a picture of Adams humidor. I'll post that below, as well as the half pound of cigar goodness. I've smoked a lot of cigars and he managed to still breach 80 percent (80 percent I have not had )!! I have no idea what prompted you to throw away so many cigars, maybe they were ones you didn't like.......maybe they fell into a bucket of something and I ticked you off.....maybe you the damn cigar ninja fairy I read about....

Whatever the reason, I am honored and humbled once again by the Puff-Kin (family) I call brothers and sisters (enough mushy-mushy!:vs_mad::vs_sob:

PS: Adam you told me to get another tupper.....dang if you weren't right! And with that the new Wineador upstairs will be full :grin2::vs_rocking_banana:

Time to find another tupper to fill.......


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very cool! 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Bruh....

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## cracker1397 (Dec 30, 2017)

Holy crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

@Hickorynut glad they arrived safely :grin2: I wanted to hit you with a vast selection of sticks from budget friendly to super boutique. I think I did good.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

damnnn!!!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> @Hickorynut glad they arrived safely :grin2: I wanted to hit you with a vast selection of sticks from budget friendly to super boutique. I think I did good.


Brother, Home Run...you knocked it outta da park and really made a great point that there are a f'ton of brands and great smokes in this age.....Salute'

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Goodness, that is a half pound of ass whoopin' right there!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

:jaw: Very nice!!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

No complaining about your back tomorrow Hick from picking that package up. Well just tell ya to get over it and smoke one of those beautiful cigars.

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh, I've already filed the claim to get time off to smoke em..... 


poppajon75 said:


> No complaining about your back tomorrow Hick from picking that package up. Well just tell ya to get over it and smoke one of those beautiful cigars.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

Holy Toledo!! Ohio really knows how to drop a bomb! Nice hit!


Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

A great bomb and a deserving infidel


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dannng, not sure how you still standing after a smackdown like that! 
WTG @Gumby-cr!


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow!! That is a serious bomb there!


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Thats not a bomb thats a friggin NUKE!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Not any throw away sticks there, mighty fine smokes! Great job @Gumby-cr

Hick I have to ask what did you weigh on those scales in 1968? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Holy smokes!! Massive hit there, and great smokes to boot!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Huge, fantastic selection 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The mother load ! Gumby's doing some serious damage around here today


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice hit! 

and lol at that video...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Not any throw away sticks there, mighty fine smokes! Great job @Gumby-cr
> 
> Hick I have to ask what did you weigh on those scales in 1968? :vs_laugh:


Well....uh.....confectioners sugar....yeah sugar... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great torrent of cigars for a great BOTL!


----------

